

First Porsche revealed to be an electric car from 1898 - coherentpony
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-25934289

======
greenyoda
Previous discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7141446](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7141446)

